# Zebra OB's Colors Looks Weird



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

So I have 2 Zebra OBs. I assume both are female, since they haven't really shown a slight hint of coloring up in over 5 months.
They're like 3 inches maybe.

Normally they just have the black stripes, but today they both kind of lost all their blackness. I know it could be stress, but I didn't do anything and they seem fine.

But the one actually has this black "smudge" now on it's tail area that's never been there. It's a lot more pronounce in person, but it looks like a smudge.
And like I said "she" has lost all her other black stripe color basically.

Normal, or something to investigate?
And the marking is only on the one side.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi those fishes are not OB, they just carry a black mark on the caudal pedoncle. It seems as I already saw this kind of markings that it is a parasite that lives under the scales of the fish.
xris


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

Really?
When they had their colors they looked just like Zebra Obliquidens, and that's what the store said they were.

I'll get some better photos today


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Gumbo_Ghost said:


> Really?
> When they had their colors they looked just like Zebra Obliquidens, and that's what the store said they were.
> 
> I'll get some better photos today


They are Zebra Obliquidens, just not OB.


----------

